# مناكير قولدن روز صناعه تركيه



## طموح جامعيه (23 سبتمبر 2014)

مناكير قولدن روز صناعه تركيه 
التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكه ودول الخليج 
التوصيل داخل مناطق المملكه عبر ارامكس ب 40 ريال 
والتوصيل عن طريق مندوب بالشرقيه تبدا الاسعار من 20 الى 40 ريال 
لدرزن سعر خاص 

مناكير مطفي ومخملي 
















































المناكير الواحد 30 ريال للكيمة سعر خاص 

للاستفسار : 0508409381

الانستقرام : malak12188


----------



## طموح جامعيه (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: مناكير قولدن روز صناعه تركيه*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

